# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Tele //10-21-2014

## the1domo

```
Imagebase   : 38FF0000
//==========================================================================
8B 0D ? ? ? ? 8B 89 ? ? ? ? 8B 10 51 8B C8 8B 42 40 FF D0 85 C0 4
dword_39B02294

"x2game.dll" + 00B12294 + 10 + 28 + 71c + a8 + 8 + 41c = Player Cur HP
"x2game.dll" + 00B12294 + 10 + 28 + 71c + a8 + 8 + 420 = Player Max HP
"x2game.dll" + 00B12294 + 10 + c + b4 + 4 + c + 78 = Player X (TELE)
"x2game.dll" + 00B12294 + 10 + c + b4 + 4 + c + 7c = Player Y (TELE)
"x2game.dll" + 00B12294 + 10 + c + b4 + 4 + c + 80 = Player Z (TELE)
//==========================================================================
```


with this you can make it happen if you get to a certain health percentage it will teleport you away from the enemy  :Smile:

----------

